# Thoughts on Vitamix food liquification blenders for IBS?



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have always had some issues with raw foods which is disappointing. Why? I tend to feel that raw foods are one way to sneak in beneficial soil bacterias to our guts. I notice Vitamix blenders claim to liquify food in a way that mimics human chewing (chewed food and vitamix food under a microscope look identical, but vitamix even more chewed). It somewhat turns the food into a predigested form almost. I am wondering if anyone here has had success using a Vitamix type blender. Would I be able to tolerate lettuce, spinach and other raw foods far better if I liquify them first? I know these blenders are not cheap so am hesitant to invest until I hear from you guys! I feel like it could be a good way for me to get some greens, etc.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a Blendtech which I love. I make tomateo and squash soups in it, as well as smoothies. It will liquify anything, and it's smaller and quieter than a vitamix. Plus it also has a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the question is what part of the raw food is bothersome and does that get to the colon even if liquified.

Sorbitol, for example, isn't going to be chewed up no matter how much you blend it. It is destoryed by heat. So I think it will really depend on what you plan on blending.

You might try a smoothie bar or juice bar and get something you would like that seems safe (might check for low fodmap fruits and veggies) and see how it goes before investing one of the expensive blenders.


----------

